# NCSQ Winter 2018



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

How about a Winter Meet?

*This meet will be Saturday January 20th in Seven Springs NC. *

https://www.timeanddate.com/countdo...930&p0=207&msg=NCSQ+Winter+Meet&font=sanserif

Hopefully we will get have decent weather and a nice gathering - even though this is much further east than Jason’s meet, most people will still live within a 3 hour drive. 
The only caveat I put on this meet is that if snow is in the forecast it will be cancelled.

*Who:* Anyone who can make it, whether you have a system to show off or just want to hear some great cars and get ideas.

*What:* A bunch of people into car audio hanging out, listening to cars, eating food, and having a good time

*When:* Saturday January 20, from 9:30 am till whenever you have to leave or 5pm since the park closes.
I plan to make a dinner reservation at Logan’s Roadhouse for 5:30 or 6pm. For those that were here last time and we waited at this place for 2 hours for a table that WILL NOT happen again.

*Where:* Cliff’s of the Neuse State Park, Seven Springs NC (LOOK AT THE ATTACHED MAP!)

Cliffs of the Neuse State Park
240 Park Entrance Rd.
Seven Springs, NC 28578 ‎

*Why:* Because it's fun. And because you might get a free demo disc! I'm thinking of taking all my old demo discs and making a "Best of/Greatest Hits" for this meet

*Stuff you might want to bring:*

Yourself
A friend or two / spouse / kids (unless they are rowdy – and you want to get away from them)
Your vehicle with or without anything setup/tuned
Favorite Music on CDs (yes, we still use cds)
Drinks and/or cooler (no alcohol)
Camera
Lawn chair if you want it
Towels or something to drape across your windshield
A Coat
A Few bucks for dinner
Openness to learn, ask questions, take constructive criticism and humbly give advice/criticism


I looked up the drive time for some major cities to give people an idea of how far this is away from you.
All times are in Hours:

To Jacksonville (NC):	1:05
To Greenville (NC):	1:11
To Raleigh:	1:16
To Wilmington:	1:30
To Greensboro:	2:24
To Virginia Beach:	3:21
To Charlotte:	3:40
To Atlanta:	6:31
To Pittsburgh Pa:	7:57
To Nashville, TN:	9:09
To Decatur Al:	9:51
To Syracuse, NY:	9:54
To St. Petersburg, FL	10:03
To Little Rock, AR	13:56
To Phoenix, AZ	32:00
To Anchorage, AK	72:00


Who’s gonna be there? (Add your name and car)
1) Kendal (Notloudenuf) – 2017 Honday CR-V (stock)


----------



## EcoRS (Oct 24, 2017)

I'm tentative - won't know for sure until we're much closer to the 20th of January.

Jay (EcoRS) - 2016 Ford Focus RS (Stock as of now - may or not be at the time of meet)


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Hopefully I can get down for this, weather will likely be the only unknown. Have to look up hotels again, would likely drive down Saturday morning, drive a short way home in the evening and stop off at a hotel. 

Who’s gonna be there? Add your name and car)
1) Kendal (Notloudenuf) – 2017 Honday CR-V (stock)
2) Jay (EcoRS) - 2016 Ford Focus RS (Stock as of now - may or not be at the time of meet)
3) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant 



Notloudenuf said:


> *Why:* Because it's fun. And because you might get a free demo disc! I'm thinking of taking all my old demo discs and making a "Best of/Greatest Hits" for this meet


Put me down for a greatest hits demo disc 



EcoRS said:


> I'm tentative - won't know for sure until we're much closer to the 20th of January.
> 
> Jay (EcoRS) - 2016 Ford Focus RS (Stock as of now - may or not be at the time of meet)


Oooh .... if you go, I may want a test ride in the RS. It's on the shortlist of replacement cars when I give up the A4.


----------



## EcoRS (Oct 24, 2017)

naiku said:


> Oooh .... if you go, I may want a test ride in the RS. It's on the shortlist of replacement cars when I give up the A4.


that might be a possibility...however, mine isn't a stock RS any more :surprised:


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

If the Audi is ready by then, I'll try to make it.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

EcoRS said:


> that might be a possibility...however, mine isn't a stock RS any more :surprised:


Even better.... do you have a build log of sorts anywhere on one of the RS forums?


----------



## EcoRS (Oct 24, 2017)

naiku said:


> Even better.... do you have a build log of sorts anywhere on one of the RS forums?


no build log like some...but on my profile over there (Ecobeast), i list what i've done to my RS to date.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

i may be able to make it


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

My goal is to make it.

Who’s gonna be there? Add your name and car)
1) Kendal (Notloudenuf) – 2017 Honday CR-V (stock)
2) Jay (EcoRS) - 2016 Ford Focus RS (Stock as of now - may or not be at the time of meet)
3) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant 
4) Richard - 2017 Mazda6 (stock)


----------



## Acceptor (Apr 19, 2016)

Barring a work trip, I should be there.

1) Kendal (Notloudenuf) – 2017 Honday CR-V (stock)
2) Jay (EcoRS) - 2016 Ford Focus RS (Stock as of now - may or not be at the time of meet)
3) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant
4) Richard - 2017 Mazda6 (stock) 
5) Jim (Acceptor) - 2011 Honda Civic


----------



## HeyWaj10 (Nov 14, 2011)

I think I may actually be able to attend this, so I'll put myself down. New system should be fully installed by then!

1) Kendal (Notloudenuf) – 2017 Honday CR-V (stock)
2) Jay (EcoRS) - 2016 Ford Focus RS (Stock as of now - may or not be at the time of meet)
3) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant
4) Richard - 2017 Mazda6 (stock) 
5) Jim (Acceptor) - 2011 Honda Civic
6) Scott (HeyWaj10) - 2012 Ford F150 Screw


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

1) Kendal (Notloudenuf) – 2017 Honday CR-V (stock)
2) Jay (EcoRS) - 2016 Ford Focus RS (Stock as of now - may or not be at the time of meet)
3) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant
4) Richard - 2017 Mazda6 (stock) 
5) Jim (Acceptor) - 2011 Honda Civic
6) Scott (HeyWaj10) - 2012 Ford F150 Screw
7) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Chevy cobalt

I'll most likely be there!


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

I'll be there in spirit! 


I wish I could attend, ya'll have a good turn out!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Anyone else? Come on guys... and ladies *wink, wink*


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

30 days until this meet.

Looking forward to seeing everyone


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Notloudenuf said:


> 30 days until this meet.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing everyone



Me too!! It's like a late Christmas gift....lol.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Whoa, this is getting close. Looking forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

ill try and get off work...plus try and get up. that puts me at leaving here around 6:30-7 to get there lol


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

naiku said:


> Put me down for a greatest hits demo disc


That reminds me! I have to get to work on this! :surprised:




casey said:


> ill try and get off work...plus try and get up. that puts me at leaving here around 6:30-7 to get there lol


Hope to see you there Casey.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

1) Kendal (Notloudenuf) – 2017 Honda CR-V (stock)
2) Jay (EcoRS) - 2016 Ford Focus RS (Stock as of now - may or not be at the time of meet)
3) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant
4) Richard - 2017 Mazda6 (stock) 
5) Jim (Acceptor) - 2011 Honda Civic
6) Scott (HeyWaj10) - 2012 Ford F150 Screw
7) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Chevy cobalt
8) Al (BigAl205) - Explorer (maybe)
9) Casey (casey) - (maybe)
10) Jeremy (sleeves) - Golf R


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

there is now a MECA 2x show in Greensboro that I need tohit up, so I am likely out
see everyone at Spring meet


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Mic10is said:


> there is now a MECA 2x show in Greensboro that I need tohit up, so I am likely out
> see everyone at Spring meet


:thumbsdown:


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Only 2 weeks out for this.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Notloudenuf said:


> Only 2 weeks out for this.


Indeed, she's getting close. Looking forward to seeing all you guys! Cobalt's latest tune is sounding fairly decent, looking forward to showing it off a bit! I'll likely be rolling in about 11.....lol, a lil tardy as usual......here's hoping it warms up a bit.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Here's a map of the area. I'll have a sign that says "NCSQ" at the spot you need to turn.


----------



## Darkrider (May 11, 2012)

Put me down as a strong "Maybe". I'll be competing at a MECA event on Sunday 1-21 in Garner and need to clear being away from home for the majority of the weekend with the wife unit.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Woohoo, one week to go! Who's ready?


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

Not going to be able to make it  If yesterday and today are any indication on how busy work will be next Saturday, my manager would have a meltdown if I took ETO.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

1) Kendal (Notloudenuf) – 2017 Honda CR-V (stock)
2) Jay (EcoRS) - 2016 Ford Focus RS (Stock as of now - may or not be at the time of meet)
3) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant
4) Richard - 2017 Mazda6 (stock)
5) Jim (Acceptor) - 2011 Honda Civic
6) Scott (HeyWaj10) - 2012 Ford F150 Screw
7) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Chevy cobalt
8) Jeremy (sleeves) - Golf R 
9) John (subterFUSE) - Audi (maybe)
10) Forrest (darkrider) - Camaro ("strong" maybe)


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Here's a "hope everyone is still coming" ,BUMP!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

claydo said:


> Here's a "hope everyone is still coming" ,BUMP!


Same here. I don't think this version of winter weather will last very long so we should be clear by Saturday. Weather still shows 52 and sunny.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

I’m out. Car not ready yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

John! Which car isn't ready?


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

2 days!!


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

probillygun said:


> John! Which car isn't ready?




Both cars not ready.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

Notloudenuf said:


> 2 days!!


I'll be there! Got 5-6" of snow here but most should melt by tomorrow night.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

bose301s said:


> I'll be there! Got 5-6" of snow here but most should melt by tomorrow night.


Nice!

See you tomorrow.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Boys, I ain't gonna lie.....just got off work and feel a bit like fido's ass......I've had a cold working on me for a couple of days now.....but still planning on being there barring any fever when I wake in the morning. Here's hoping for a normal temperature in the morning, I'm really looking forward to hanging out!

Oh and I'll add, unlike kendal down here we got 7" of snow......the cobalt is dirty as fook, and likely gonna stay that way for the trip.....lmao. Damn salt spray....


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

I won't be able to make it, rodents have done a number on the car and I have all sorts of issues with it. Currently most of the interior on the left is pulled apart while I try to discover what wires they have made a mess of. Things not working that I know of are rear fog light, rear wiper, trunk light, EVAP leak detection pump, little f*ckers also destroyed the rear shock bump stops. This nest fell out while I was trying to figure out the EVAP pump issue:










Sucks, but I can't risk any long drives before getting it sorted.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Damn Ian that does suck! Hope ya get it figured out.....hate ya ain't gonna make it.


----------



## Darkrider (May 11, 2012)

I hope you make it Clay. I may need your ears to help me with some T/A adjustments.

Also, I'll be there


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm thinking I'll be there between 10-11, but I am not the most punctual so we shall see if it's closer to 10 or 11, lol.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Yeah, me too with the punctual thing, Richard.....seems work is the only thing I'm ever on time for.....lmao.

I hope so too Forrest, fixing to go inside and probe the ol ear for a temp......felt worse today than the three days this has bothered me......as far as help on tuning issues, this head cold has my ears a little jacked....lol.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Good news at this point, normal temperature! Looks like it's still just a head cold.........


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

I'll be there at 10. The park is gonna have a spot with cones reserved for us.
We won't have people breezing past us while we are trying to talk.

I'm gonna post a sign at the spot you turn. Lots of people drove past it the last time and had to turn around and come back.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Final count
1) Kendal (Notloudenuf) – 2017 Honda CR-V (stock)
2) Richard (bose301s) - 2017 Mazda6 (stock)
3) Jim (Acceptor) - 2011 Honda Civic
4) Scott (HeyWaj10) - 2012 Ford F150 Screw
5) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Chevy cobalt
6) Jeremy (Sleeves) - Golf R
7) Forrest (Darkrider) - Camaro 
8) Robert (no user name) - Camry

We had a good turnout today and a lot of great discussion.

Thanks everyone for coming. I always have a good time hanging out with my crew.
Hope to see you all again soon.


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

wheres the pics doe?


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

casey said:


> wheres the pics doe?


No pics for joo!!


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

hurtful


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

After my quick and deceitful breakup with photobucket, well, I haven't posted a pic online since.....lol, I didn't even take the camera today. Thanks Kendal for putting this together, I had a great time, despite my nagging cold! Oh, and I will never again offer to help out tuning a mosconi processor..... Sorry we didn't make any progress Forest. I still don't understand the t/a on that thing.....it just wasn't making any sense, I'm blaming the head cold dammit!


----------



## HeyWaj10 (Nov 14, 2011)

Was great meeting you guys and getting to talk with you. Hoping to get to the April meet and have the system set up in the truck by then!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

All the pics I could muster.


----------



## Darkrider (May 11, 2012)

claydo said:


> After my quick and deceitful breakup with photobucket, well, I haven't posted a pic online since.....lol, I didn't even take the camera today. Thanks Kendal for putting this together, I had a great time, despite my nagging cold! Oh, and I will never again offer to help out tuning a mosconi processor..... Sorry we didn't make any progress Forest. I still don't understand the t/a on that thing.....it just wasn't making any sense, I'm blaming the head cold dammit!


I'm blaming your head cold too. The T/A was good on Sunday, so it's all good. Thanks a million for the tuning lesson as well. Between what you taught me on Saturday and what I learned on Sunday, I'm super excited about the next time I get to have a long tuning session.

Also, THANKS Kendal for putting it together and for introducing me to Tyler, The Creator.


----------



## HeyWaj10 (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey guys,

Looking ahead to my install, I wanted to see if any of you happened to have any local hookups (for discounts) or personally own any of these materials that I definitely need to complete it. Especially anyone in the Raleigh/Durham area. I figured what the hell and ask just in case I could save a few bucks buying some of it for 1 install. So here goes my need list:

14ga speaker wire (was going to get OFC Kord cable from KnuKonceptz)
CLD (anyone have extra?)
Butyl Rope
Heat Gun
ABS Plastic sheet (for mounting amp to cab wall)
T-Nuts (for sub box)
Wire Ferrules (need a few of 4ga, 14ga, and 16ga)
TechFlex
Step Drill Bit
Rivet Tool + Rivets

That about covers it. If you guys have any of this I might be able to borrow (tools) or buy at a discount, please let me know!

Thanks!

Scott


----------

